# Allison Transmission Question



## Sumguy572 (May 14, 2016)

AllisonMan,

Been a fan for awhile but now I need some help if you could. I have a 2000 Berin Truckg Later to become Hyundai light duty landscape truck with a detroit 638 in line six cylinder and Allison AT542 with 57000 miles. I had no trouble with it but did have leak around pan gasket on Tranny one day in a hurry I over filled it by half quart to quart. I know but I did it somehow. Anyway didnt know it then so I drive about 3 miles and stop at local store for fuel with no issues get in to leave and its like the tranny was slipping badly could barely get away from the pump.  Went and got  other truck and trailered Lawn Truck home. Cusing and crying as I had all my dreams in it of course and basically broke of course,  saw rebuilding tranny for sure and wanted to cry. 

Parked and ignored it for a week hoping it would fix itself....I know, i Know. But I begin to try to see if this time my non-knowledge and luck with automatic transmission has magically changed. Saying to myself stick to basics could be simple after warming it up found it was over filled. I fixed that got on the net and found your site and new hope, Discovered limp mode and which I didn't know existed. Now  the angels sing in my ears. Read all the forums twice and try several of the thing to clear codes I assume is from over fill. 

The Bering Truck Company had went defunct and they had no support so tried all combination suggested for any model and make here at this site and off couple other sites. Nothing. Started ask around and got 3-4 service people to come out but their code machine would connect to the plug in the Bering Truck.

Was told have to go to Allison of course but the problem is they are a long way from me and cost has prevented me doing it. Now trying to get it going again so fire it up and nothing now. Its like in neutral almost in reverse it will move some but engine rpm are very high and it just barely moves at all nothing forward. The truck has not ever lit an idiot light and it is analog/Mechanical speedo so no read out. I have tried all anyone has offered including burt goat offer on 3rd blood moon while naked. 

So I was wondering if you might be able to shed some light on the subject for me. I have had no hint of a problem and I just can believe it is much at all.

Here is a site I made with pictures and specs if needed I have it for sale and would much rather fix it and keep it because I will be giving it aweay with tranny like it is and when you tell folk I believe it is limp mode they look at you like of course it silly man and interest in it is gone except for parts and low ball offers/ In almost 5 years it has not has 3000 miles on it, just sad it a great truck I love it plz help.

https://plus.google.com/109890178587519094850/posts/CNVKFhosWH7

This is the sale ad I have made and has all the trucks specs and many pictures

Thanx AllisonMan


----------

